# new unknown from ash



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

what is this?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

golfer931 said:


> what is this?


 I don't know, but im considering buying one of those next month if they are still available


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

golfer931 said:


> what is this?


 I think it look's like mine .....but smaller ....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My gues is S.Marginatus or S.Irittans


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Hmm i dont think irritans usually have that red coloration...


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

S. Irritan


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I belive S.irritan has red on the anal fin during juvinile stage. Almost every serrasalmus species I have seen in juvinile stages has red coloration on the annal fin.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aquascape Posted on Mar 8 2004, 03:06 AM
> S. Irritan


 Agree.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

S. Irritans :nod: !


----------

